

The Real World: A Four Month Retrospective - hartleybrody
http://blog.hartleybrody.com/four-months/

======
smoyer
It's a good thing the weight of responsibility is lowered onto our shoulders
slowly. You're complaining about bike maintenance, but owning a home is way
worse (something is always broken). And when you get married, your spouse is
likely also working ... it's quite a shock when one of you has to stay home
with the kids. My advice to any newly graduated (and newly earning) workers is
to save everything you can. And if you get married, live off one income while
saving the other.

Have fun ... life can be rewarding without spending a dime!

~~~
hartleybrody
Thanks for the encouragement! I've been trying to focus on saving money, but
lately I've been turning more to alternative sources of income to boost the
amount I can tuck away. It's hard as a 22 year old to learn proper spending
habits when almost everyone around me has bad ones. I wrote a bit about it
here:

<http://blog.hartleybrody.com/first-million/>

